# 450 Exception: 4.7.1 Error: too much mail from



## stefanw (16. Apr. 2012)

Hallo,

wir wollen über unseren Server einen Newsletter verschicken. Der Postfix sagt uns aber nach ca. 100 E-Mails:

450 Exception: 4.7.1 Error: too much mail from xx.xx.xx.xx

Habt Ihr einen Tipp wo ich da ansetzen kann?

Danke
SW


----------



## Till (16. Apr. 2012)

Schau mal hier, in #2 sind alle in Frage kommenden Limits gelistet:

[SOLVED] recipient limit or max recipients - Zimbra :: Forums


----------

